# Word of the Day: Macrophobia



## JonSR77 (Jun 13, 2022)

macrophobia - fear of prolonged waiting

(yes, it is a thing)

https://phrontistery.info/m.html

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My macrophobia at the DMV got the best of me.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

According to my dictionary, macro means large, so macrophobia would seem to be a dislike of anything larger than average.(!)


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

(I suppose the opposite would be microphobia).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

The DMV will cause just about anyone to get macrophobia!  LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

I can see that there are often multiple reasons why stress and anxiety levels can go way up, at the sight of a very long line, in many different settings. 
The anxiety can begin at arrival, and increase during the long wait, rather than decrease.

Banks, offices, voting places, store checkouts, fitting rooms, and so many other locations, would induce and exacerbate any tendency toward _macrophobia._


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> (I suppose the opposite would be microphobia).


That might possibly be _me.... ....At the times when I get busy making a mountain out of a *molehill? 

*_


----------



## Jace (Jun 13, 2022)

Along, with Doctor's (any medical) appointment
Also creating _"white coat syndrome" _


----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2022)

I am suffering _macrophobia_ caused by the DMV in Minnesota. I renewed my driver's license on November 11, 2021 and still have not received it.
Seven months and counting!

@Jace - I actually have white coat syndrome!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2022)

I get macrophobia at the dentist, waiting for the novocaine to work while waiting to get a tooth pulled.


----------

